# Pleco



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's the story. I recently (about a week ago or longer)upgraded my ten gallon planted to a 37(guess) when I did this I added a nutrient rich substrate to my old sand they are about equal in amount. Before I did this water levels where good. Ph was a little off but not bad and probably due to drift wood. I had a tiny little hilstream loach in there who I absolutely adored who the day before yesterday started to get pale patches on his skin. I thought maybe he was just stressed out because a betta had taken to bullying him a little but nothing life threatening. Then he died. Now tonight I noticed that my little pleco has the same pale spots on him and isn't being his normal self in the dark. The betta does not bully him. So I think it might be a the new substrate or an illness ?? Any advise? I am going to check water levels tomorrow. And do a water change. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

What are your current water test readings? I would say something related to it being a new tank which is not established than the substrate.


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not sure going to test it today. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

